# Older Men at Rifle Range



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

<iframe width="704" height="396" src="



" frameborder="0" gesture="media" allow="encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

One thing I've noticed about older guys at the range, and this is outdoors at my club, is that they take their time. I've never shot at an indoor range, and I've never known anyone who hunts with a hot barrel! 

Sure, we get the "ammo burners", but you just have to suffer through those.


----------

